# Gonatista Grisea



## chronicdoodler (Aug 9, 2005)

Yay. Good news my bark mantis has finally laid her ootheca  . I wasn't sure how delicate they are so I completely tore the out of the lid and cut around it with a steak knife when I seperated it from the mom.

If you have any advice on how to care for the case and the nymphs when they hatch let me know. I want to make sure I am completely ready for them


----------



## Andrew (Aug 9, 2005)

Keep it moist and warm, im guessing 60-70% humidity would be fine. Im sure you could find plenty of info about raising the nymphs by looking at some of the previous posts. Let us know when they hatch!


----------



## Ian (Aug 9, 2005)

lol, well, yeah best thing to do if you are not sure, stuff the container, :lol: Haven't kept the species myself, but good luck with that one!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jesse (Aug 9, 2005)

The nymphs are very poor glass/plastic climbers, so make sure you have many twigs and sticks in with them and at least a small amount of substrate on the bottom so they can right themselves when they fall, otherwise they sit there upsidedown for days until they die.


----------

